# Chsp 7.26 & 7.27



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Pics of the destruction that I served up on the Guru - The Shadow Ninja handled his business w/ the Guru.. no WBB skunk here.. Tales of the trip to follow:

Limit of Flatties










16" Trout

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o155/BJ_CountriBoi/100_1975.jpg[/IMG

Sum of the WBB Shadow Ninja Guru Smackdown
[IMG]http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o155/BJ_CountriBoi/100_1973.jpg

Beware of the Shadow Ninja w/ stealth he comes and lays down the pimp slap and just as he's appeared he again disappears in the smoke haze.. 









Just hope that the PBDB's don't stink the place up tonight on their midnight rendezvous at CHSP..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*16" Trout...*

Tried to edit but time expired... 










BTW..don't mind the date/time stamp the camera was dropped and it's a bother to try and change... 

The smackdown will be laid down shortly... stand by...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great work*

Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice! Thx for the pics!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Huh Huh. That Shadow Ninja is cool! Yeah, cool. Huh Huh.
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*The Tale*

Well Well Well... read about how the WBB upper echelon went out w/ the Hengster and totally stunk up the place. So, considering I was headed north for the weekend I PM'd the Guru for a possible rendezvous... 

Arrived MD around 6ish and promptly called FishBait (PBDB#1) and left a message regarding the possible use of his spare yak... Sometime thereafter I got the call from the Guru and he said he was ready to roll... Tally Ho!!! I'm on my way.. 

Crazy traffic extended my normal 2hr drive into a 3hr adventure..freakn lame lunatics driving on the roadway... they go 45 in a 55 and 60 in a 45... just can't explain it... 

Got to CHSP parking lot to see the Guru chatting w/ some folks and I proceeded to get my gear together.. Made phone contact and after a brief convo and a late arse call from FB inquiring where I was and when was I going to pick up the yak the phone went dead... probably for a good reason    

T and I both had all our gear and headed to the canoe for the beginning of the Shadow Ninja Slapdown... 

The night started off w/ a consistent bite of croaker w/ the largest being 16"+ and a bunch of TB flatties. A couple of TB trout w/ a keeper lost right at the canoe... well all was not lost... After bringing in a few pinhead croaker T- sliced em up to 4-5" strips and we went to work on the flatties. We were landing them w/ consistency w/ and w/out added strip bait but no luck on a keeper... 

As the sun began to break the horizon we made several moves landing more hh's and TB flatties... One more move and first cast I got a nice bump... hmmm let's go back to the same spot...next cast.. WHAM!!!!! First keeper... Tally... Shadow Ninja - 1 the Guru - ZERO! 

We make a couple more moves and again I get a nice bump... Voila, next cast WHAM!!!! another keeper... Shandow Ninja is on a roll... and the pimp is handing down the slapdown... tally now - SN - 2 the Guru - ZERO!!! 

Well this was pretty much the story of the day as I came into the Guru's house and pimped the fishery for the major part of the trip... The finale was when we switched to a make shift arty created by T - on the spot and we get more hits.... and I pull in my last keeper @ 23" and just prior the 16" trout was nested in the box beside my assortment of victims... 

I just couldn't believe it and was in purely astonished... I think the phrase was *Veni, Vidi, Vici*... I came I saw I conquered... but was truly amazed at the knowledge the Guru shared even while he was being pimped... 

The WBB can sit back and revel in the skunk removal but that is yet to be seen considering PBDB#1 and PBDB#2 made a trip out last night or early today and hopefully they did not bring the ole striped one back... guess we'll see when they post... 

All in all a great trip and a joy to fish w/ Tom again.. even though his memory is short... age does tricks on the mind..    

Thanks again for the ride out and can't wait to do it again even if... well you know.. just let me know when that seat is fixed...   









Rules the WBB


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yo B!
Awesome job. Way to represent! I just got home and I'm too tired to write up my post, although you can see some of the pics we put up a la TH style! . I'll put a full report in the morning, but let's just say that if it swims, we caught it!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Ohhhhh Shoot!!! I cannot believe you went to the Mecca of Flatties and showed up the Sheik. I thought we discussed this . . . catch fish, but never more than The Flounder Pounder.  Nice job . . . I see you took care of DE, we took care of MD  

Note to Tom: Please note that the actions and statements made by "Shadow Ninja" do not represent the WBB or its subsidiaries. Please disregard all events occuring with said "Shadow Ninja" on stated date. Please forgive our young and somewhat "loud" member  BTW, I thought your canoe could only handle a buck fifty . . . Huntsman is a couple dozens Krispy Kremes over that, no?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice job. I guess the WBB is going to have a hard time getting together with TH in the near future.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Man,*

I feel like I'm reading reading a comic book, the "Fishing Ninja and the Pimp Guru".  Nice one there son!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Theatrical Version !*

Well let me start by saying I didnt realise that Huntsman was Brian and yes we ahve fished together before .... Old age YES !
Brain great fishing with you again. 
OK after the trip Brain and I decided to play with the facts a bit to see what kind of responses we could get and I am shocked there werent more.
Since we both set this up I'll let Huntsman clean it up before I give the Editors Version . 

Shadow Ninja indeed ! Stealth and catlike moves ...LMAO ! I believe ninja's have excellent hand -eye coordination and would not have Bolo'ed the pilings on what 4 consecutive casts  ... Ninja's are light on their feet too so what happened to the front seat ...    

I knew there was good reason for the weight requirement .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hahahahahaha ROFLMAO Now I wanna know what really went down opcorn:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> OK after the trip Brain and I decided to play with the facts a bit to see what kind of responses we could get and I am shocked there werent more.


Meee tooo!!! I'm sitting here and LMAO!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh Snap B! You've been outed by the man! Fess up buddy.....  Give us the straigt poop!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Hardeee Harrrr Harrrr Harrrrrrrrr - no call out here*

Now let the truth be told.... Tom and I, well really Tom  came up w/ the thought of adjustin our story just a tad... and it was quite hilarious even though we thought there were going to be more responses from the WBB and the like... 

The trip pretty much went as stated w/ the exception that Tom had 2 keepers before I got my first. He switched to this 6" lure and hooked up w/ the trout early morning on Friday. Just prior to us c alling it quits Tom hooked into another keeper and we rolled out... partially because I had lost my last 4 lures to the snag and pier monster. The wind had picked up quite a bit and the lures were blown around pretty good... 

As for the seat, dry rotten wood, per the Guru broke due to workmanship    , so hopefully he'll have aluminum seats the next go round for better stability... hehhehehehehe.... 

The major part of late morning and early afternoon we were get'n good hits but as stated above my luck ran out due to no more lead heads.. All in all it was a great trip... 

I did manage to land the majority of the croakers, so quantity over quality all ways rules out... LOL..... 

Crack'n up, we went w/ this story and Tom was going to come in a few days later to negate the whole, but for the most part everything previously stated was correct w/ the Guru get'n the most keeper flatties... Guru 3 SN 1 and those fish fought like crazy. We both had fish over 21" so not sure as to who's was the biggest.. best thing of all Tom, being the great person he is, let me keep all the fish. 

The ride back the wind was in our face a tad but we managed to get in pretty quick but just off our mark because there were some beachgoers block'n our launch point as well as digging up clams.. people never learn... 

Anyways, great trip again Tom and heck I may be up at the end of August for another trip. I'll buzz ya a let ya know and heck may even get FB to call me in time to pick up that Yak


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hahahaha I'm LMAO. When it sounds too good to be true, it usually is!  We all had the wool pulled over our eyes. So, while the concept of sympathy fish is well documented in the WBB, this is the first instance of a sympathy post, to the best of my knowledge! Always the pioneer breaking new ground aren't ya B-!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought you aren't allowed to clam/welk on that side of the beach? Sheesh.

I'm glad the trip didn't truly expand that ego of yours.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

A quick post on my site went like:
26/27th .. Got a call from a friend on his way up from North Carolina so I headed to the pier to meet up. I arrived at about 9pm and he finally showed at about 1030pm . We were fishing by 11:30pm . Started off with fish and lots of them but other than big croakers and tb trout , flounder and stripers ... No keepers ! We kept at it but intil the sun came out we played with the TB's and big croaker (16 to 18 inches) . At sun up we directed out attention to keepr flounder and I cut up some croakers and we went at it.... I got a keeper on the first cast and decided to switch back to arties and let Brian use the bait. We picked at them for about an hour and I got 2 more keppers in the meantime as well as a nice trout and finally after a few missed fish my friend gets one over the mark and soon after we call it a day at about 2pm. Lots of nice croaker and a few nice keepers to boot and 1 trout. 

Well we surely caught plenty of fish and could have filled coolers with those big croaker but we kept what Brian wanted and no more. the snag monster got worse as the winds picked up ... Seriously I watched the Shadown Ninja catch a few pilings right in a row  
Brian forgot to mention the Angel ray he hooked up to ... It was a biggun at about 80 lbs . 

The secret bait was a 6" bait swimmer made by gulp .... Not many bites but big fish for sure and after it got chewed on a bit I trimmed it down to about 4.5" and took off about .75" from the top too and still worked well ... Tail got bit off but it still produced a keeper without it. 

Brian it was great seeing and fishing with you again .... No aluminum this time but frsh oak should work and held up great last night ... Tally for last night was 4 keeper flounder and 1 nice trout ... Report and pics on the way ! Enjoy the fish and come back soon.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

okimavich said:


> I thought you aren't allowed to clam/welk on that side of the beach? Sheesh.
> 
> I'm glad the trip didn't truly expand that ego of yours.


LOL ! Okimavich you are correct about the clamming .... Illegal on the left side of the pier !


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

batteries died so sorry for the bogus pics ..








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-31








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-31


----------

